# Tillie's getting spayed... gulp...



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

The time has come... her appt is on Tuesday and I am freaking out. LOL
what do I need to prepare/have on hand for her? What size onsies do you reccomend? She is almost 8 lbs, 7 months old on the 12th (HOW did she get so 'old'!?) ... she will be coming home same day:whoo: and things will be calm-ish around here, so it's a great time to do it, but it is still major surgery and with it carries risks... sooooo, any advice to the freaked out doggie-mama? :ear:


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

We had a couple of "onesies" for Daisy and Beau. We also had an inflatable protective collar rather than the "cone of shame" to keep Daisy from licking stitches. Beau was too big for it - so we ended up getting him one like this: http://www.bestpetsuppliesguide.com/comfy-cone-soft-pet-e-collar-with-adjustable-velcro-closure/

As long as I was with them - I didn't make them wear the cones. They mostly had them on just a night. I brought chairs from the dining room and put them next to our bed - and put them in their crate at night - right at eye level so they could see me and I could hear them if they started to scratch of anything.

They heal VERY quickly and it's impossible to keep them still for long!!

Just hang in there and it will be over in no time!


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm already dreading it. Sophie will go in February when she's 6 months. It's scary because she's your child, but it will be fine. The onesie is the way to go and in three days they are perfect! Good luck, I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

not to worry Tammy. LOL Piece of cake. You won't feel any pain other than typical mommy pains. Is it laser or conventional. ? Molly had laser and was doing cartwheels the next day. ound:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

thanks for the support!
I believe it is conventional. She is going to the same vet as our cats, and their's were conventional... but that's been nearly 10 yrs ago now... I'll call tomorrow and ask.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Jack is scheduled for the 13th. Meh, no worries. The only worry will be keeping him quiet and not leaping off the couch after the cat.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Oh sweet Tillie we will be thinking of you guys next Tuesday! 
Did you find out about Laser? I wounder how much more it costs? Probably depends on the clinic if they have the equipment.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

thanks girls! it is conventional ... and a friend is giving me some old oneseis from when her girls were little!


----------



## TrishK (Nov 29, 2010)

Whenever I get freaked out about stuff...like when I was learning to drive, ready to deliver my first child, have major surgery, etc., I just tell myself 'millions of people do this, have done this, etc. every day and if they can manage then sure as heck so can I.' That helps me put things in perspective. So just think of it in those terms...millions of dogs get spayed every day and they all do fine, as do their mommies...and maybe that will help. it really does help me. If not, a soothing herbal tea, something with chamomile, may help calm your nerves (I swear by my various teas) or if all else fails a shot of tequila should do the trick. 
Good luck Tillie...Sammy and I will send extra good thoughts your way next week.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

thanks Trish! :wave:


----------



## jetsetgo! (Aug 3, 2010)

Good luck, Tillie's Mom! I'm sure it will go just fine!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Good luck on Tuesday! I'm sure she will be feeling fine in a day or two at the most. Fortunately, they seem to bounce back from surgery faster than we do!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Lizzie was spayed at 25 weeks. She came home the same day and slept. She refused food-she looked like she was nauseated. The next day she was totally fine. In fact, it was hard to keep her quiet like she was supposed to be. Her stitches were under the skin and were absorbable. I don't know anything about using onesies as she did not need them for anything. I was totally freaked out, but she did great. I will be thinking about you and Tillie.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Sending Tillie positive thoughts for an uneventful procedure and speedy recovery! You might want to measure the onesies for length. Because of the length of the Havs, I found I needed a larger size than I thought I might. Could not go by weight. I can sympathize, as I was one of the nervous moms! I got LOTS of housecleaning done the morning I took Augie in - until I got the phone call that the surgery was over and that he was fine..just to keep busy - and let me tell you - I am NOT one who enjoys cleaning!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

thanks everyone for the encouragment!
and Linda ~ LOL great idea... I'm totally going to put Christmas stuff away and CLEAN like a maniac on Tuesady!


----------



## TrishK (Nov 29, 2010)

TilliesMom said:


> thanks everyone for the encouragment!
> and Linda ~ LOL great idea... I'm totally going to put Christmas stuff away and CLEAN like a maniac on Tuesady!


Feel free to come clean my place :biggrin1:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Yeah Tammy, and our house isn't far from Trish's. ound:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ha ha ha... OH, How I WISH I was closer... I could CLEAN and have HAV play dates!
Tillie doesn't hav any friends... except for the cats... LOL


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

TilliesMom said:


> ha ha ha... OH, How I WISH I was closer... I could CLEAN and have HAV play dates!
> Tillie doesn't hav any friends... except for the cats... LOL


Tammy, maybe I better take your temperature. I think you maybe coming down with MHS. ound:


----------



## TrishK (Nov 29, 2010)

TilliesMom said:


> ha ha ha... OH, How I WISH I was closer... I could CLEAN and have HAV play dates!
> Tillie doesn't hav any friends... except for the cats... LOL





davetgabby said:


> Tammy, maybe I better take your temperature. I think you maybe coming down with MHS. ound:


It's so true. I would love to have Hav play dates for Sammy (and me too). I'm so getting another Hav sooner than later so that Sammy has a playmate; hopefully one that was allowed to play and knows how to be a dog and can show him what balls and toys are for. Though Sammy did make a maltese friend the other day and they got along nicely and took turns trying to show dominance lol. 
I would come keep you company on Tuesday Tillie's mom if I was anywhere near your neck of the woods.
Dave, how close to me do you actually live? Are you right in T.O?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

no , an hour northwest. Kitchener. Oh Oh an epidemic.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

TilliesMom said:


> ha ha ha... OH, How I WISH I was closer... I could CLEAN and have HAV play dates!
> Tillie doesn't hav any friends... except for the cats... LOL


Oh I wish I lived near you. Lizzie and Tillie could have fun. She only plays with the cat, too. They have a lot of fun. The cat has learned how to play like a dog. Lizzie is not too fond of other dogs. Don't know why. Maybe if she met another Havanese she would feel comfortable.


----------



## TrishK (Nov 29, 2010)

Oh, so that's about a three-hour drive  darn. Well, if you're ever up in my neck of the woods (Kawarthas) make sure you let me know so you can stop by. That goes for any of you folks on this forum BTW.


:focus:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

TrishK said:


> Oh, so that's about a three-hour drive  darn. Well, if you're ever up in my neck of the woods (Kawarthas) make sure you let me know so you can stop by. That goes for any of you folks on this forum BTW.
> 
> :focus:


I'll keep that in mind, every Sept. we go to Kingston. Thanks.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I will be thinking of you and Tillie tomorrow. All the best.


----------



## TrishK (Nov 29, 2010)

davetgabby said:


> I'll keep that in mind, every Sept. we go to Kingston. Thanks.


You'd have to leave the 401 and go about 40 minutes up the 115/35 north to get here, but I'll make it worth the drive and have lunch organized and even bake a marmorkuchen. :biggrin1:

sorry again...:focus: having an ADD moment


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

TrishK said:


> You'd have to leave the 401 and go about 40 minutes up the 115/35 north to get here, but I'll make it worth the drive and have lunch organized and even bake a marmorkuchen. :biggrin1:
> 
> sorry again...:focus: having an ADD moment


Not sure what marmorkuchen is but sounds good.


----------



## TrishK (Nov 29, 2010)

Marble cake...just google the word...you'll get pics. :biggrin1:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

mmmmm.. .did someone say cake?


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Tillie, Maddie And Zoey are sending you licks for a speedy recovery


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

I'll be thinking of Tillie tomorrow as well!! Good luck, I'm sure things will be okay. Keep us all posted on the results


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Thinking of you and Tillie today!!! Try to keep yourself busy and let us know how she did.


----------



## TrishK (Nov 29, 2010)

How did it go today for Tillie? Is everyone feeling okay this evening?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

op2:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks for the care and concern! <3

We just got home from picking Tillie up...  she is SOOOO out of it, surely I have never seen her like this. I have to keep reminding myself (and the kids) that she just had major surgery. Her tail was wagging when the nurse brought her out (all wrapped in a towel) and she promptly passed out in the front seat. When we got home, I put her on the grass to see if she needed to go potty and the poor thing just stood there shaking... so I picked her back up and put her on the couch... the kids were petting her and the poor thing was asleep with her head up, so I brought her crate out here to the living room and put her in it... she promptly fell over onto her side and hasn't moved since! LOL poor thing. I just called the vet and she said between the anesthsia wearing off and the pain meds they gave her that this is normal. but it is still worrisome and hard to see her like this. prayers are appreciated for her fast healing... I miss my Tillie-kins!!
I have to keep telling myself spaying (and microchipping) were the best thing for her, but it is still in the back of my mind that I did this to her... sigh... here's hoping she wakes up tomorrow with a bit of her wiggle back!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Ahh Tammy, sorry you're so worried. You will see an hour to hour change probably. Not to worry. Might want to put her in your bedroom if you don't already. Just to keep an eye and ear open. She'll be fine. Keep us posted.


----------



## TrishK (Nov 29, 2010)

Speaking from the point of view of someone who has been "spayed", I can tell you that after my hysterectomy I definitely felt about the same way as what you are describing. I've had several surgeries actually, and I recall after the major ones trying to stay awake and coherent, but feeling completely wasted and passing out again, coming to, and passing out again despite my fighting it. It takes time for the anesthetic to work its way out of the body and the pain meds are generally narcotics which do have the side effect of causing sleepiness as well as loss of muscle/motor control. I would guess it would be pretty much the same for dogs as for people in this regard. What you're describing though seems pretty par for the course. She will probably be much more alert tomorrow, though she will likely get dozy again after taking any more meds. She may not want to eat at all, but make sure she is drinking, even if you have to wet your hand and let her lick the water off your fingers. Try to have a good rest tonight, I'm sure you need it as much as she does.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwww, thanks! good to know all of this is "normal"
good idea, to have her lick water off my fingers, she had ZERO interest in drinking...
and yes, her crate is always in our room, next to my side of the bed, I just brought it out to the living room to keep an eye on her and thought it would be of comfort to her just to know we are here, yet she is safe in her bed so the kids don't bug her!


----------



## TrishK (Nov 29, 2010)

I suspect that Tillie will have a much better sleep tonight than you will.  Make sure to keep us posted on her recovery.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Poor thing. I know how heart breaking it is too see your baby this way. She will bounce back quickly. I just want to mention one thing. We recently had a scare in my family after my aunt's puppy was spayed. She is fine now, but they did not watch her as vigilantly as they should have and did not keep her cone on all the time, and she managed to tear through her stitches all the way through. She had to have an emergency surgery to have everything cleaned out and be on iv's, etc. for days. Anyway, I just want to tell you to be vigilant about her getting near her stitches. Please follow the vet's instructions. I don't want anyone else to have to go through anything like this.

Hope you can get a good night sleep.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Sleep well and feel better tomorrow, little Tillie. Mom, did you get your cleaning done?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Tammy you might want to get some canned pumpkin to have on hand . They can get diarrhea from the anaesthesia.


----------



## jetsetgo! (Aug 3, 2010)

Awe... sweet Tillie! Sending you lots of love - and dreams of chasing squirrels and rolling around in yummy treats. 

I hope you (all) feel better tomorrow.


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

Awwwsss...hope both you and Tilly are feeling better tomorrow.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

All our best to Tillie for a speedy recovery.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

does anyone know if they could have taped her eyes shut for some reason?? The reason I ask is cause for the 1st time ever we can see her "eyelids", they are dark... and there is NO hair above her eyelashes someone else may not notice, but I sure do!!
She is doing okay, she finally drank some water and ambled out of her crate with her back VERY arched, she went right to the front door and went poopy and pee pee outside! I am SO proud of her!! <3
She came back in and is now blissfully snuggled in my lap.. to bad I am going to have to PEE soon!! 
thanks for the heads up on watching the sticthes, she is so curled up, I have barely got a glimpse of them, it looks pretty "puckered" right now. Oh and the vet used dissolvable stiches inside and GLUE on the skin on the outside.. is this common???


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

oh and NO I didn't get as much cleaning as I wanted done... sigh... although there is always tomorrow...


----------



## TrishK (Nov 29, 2010)

TilliesMom said:


> does anyone know if they could have taped her eyes shut for some reason?? The reason I ask is cause for the 1st time ever we can see her "eyelids", they are dark... and there is NO hair above her eyelashes someone else may not notice, but I sure do!!
> She is doing okay, she finally drank some water and ambled out of her crate with her back VERY arched, she went right to the front door and went poopy and pee pee outside! I am SO proud of her!! <3
> She came back in and is now blissfully snuggled in my lap.. to bad I am going to have to PEE soon!!
> thanks for the heads up on watching the sticthes, she is so curled up, I have barely got a glimpse of them, it looks pretty "puckered" right now. Oh and the vet used dissolvable stiches inside and GLUE on the skin on the outside.. is this common???


yes and yes, eyes dont always stay shut and so to prevent drying out it is possible that they were taped shut. they usually use surgical tape which comes off pretty easily not like a bandage would. glue is also common...called Dermaglue used on people anyway.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

well that's good to know... all things 'normal' ... geez... boys don't know how easy they have it.. regardless of the species! LOL


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

poor Tillie.... 

It is good that she is woozy and sleepy. She needs the rest. The arched back is just the doggie's version of walking hunched over like a little old lady. I have had a couple of abdominal surgeries and, yup, that is how you walk.

Make sure to give her the pain meds. They reduce the stress and keep her sleepy. Are the meds in pill or liquid form? If pill, chuck it down her throat as far as possible, clamp her mouth closed and blow in her face. That usually causes them to swallow. If liquid, I spread the stuff on a slice of bread - a *special* treat. 

Good luck tonight! It sounds as if she is doing great.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

hmmmm, we weren't sent home with any pain meds.... I will call in the morning if it seems like she needs them.
I just want this all to be OVER and her to be back to normal as soon as possible... poor thing, she is just pitiful right now...


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Oh, poor thing (you and her). Yes, they tape eyelids shut during surgery. Sometimes people, too. Lizzie was pitiful the afternoon we brought her home, but the next day she was almost her old self. Just let her sleep and keep an eye on her. It's funny how much we love these pets of ours. Take care.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks so much for the encouraging words Lynne! It is funny how much we can love these pets... I am so glad I have this forum, people who understand that she isn't just a dog... she is my BABY. :grouphug:


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Sweet dreams, if your vet did not send home pain meds I'm sure that is OK, You will know if she needs them. What a good sweet girl she is to go out side.I bet she will be better in the morning. Hope you sleep okay.
Love Suzi


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

thanks Suzi! 

here are a couple pics from tonight, they are posted in the January photo thread too..


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Look at your little angel. Remember it takes a while for the stitches to disolve. She looks very contented in your lap.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Oh Tillie girl was that yesterday does she look better today? And It looks like you smashed your thumb Poor mommie


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL, nope, no smashed thumb... worn off purple nail polish, my daughter and I painted our nails matching the other day! ha ha!

Tillie did good over night, went potty at bedtime and slept all night without a peep.
I am a bit concerned cause she still isn't drinking or eating... I did have to put the onesie on this morning and she was starting to lick her insicion. She is still super sleepy, but insists on sleeping on my lap. SOooooo, looks like Christmas stuff is up for another day! LOL


----------



## TrishK (Nov 29, 2010)

Ok, so I don't know a whole lot about doggy medical stuff, but I know lots about people medical stuff and after a major surgery like this people are on no solids for the first day, clear liquids the next and then gradually increasing. If you've ever had a major surgery I'm sure you remember not eating the first day, then ginger ale and broth followed by gross hospital oatmeal before being allowed toast or other solids again ??? Again, I would assume it would be similar for animals, so I wouldn't be too concerned about the lack of desire for food. She should, however, be getting water, so let her lick it off your hand or even give her an ice cube to chew or lick on if she likes that. I think you can gives Pedialyte (please double check this) and if so you could freeze that into cubes or ice chips too. Maybe some watered-down apple juice would be tempting to her. Monitor the input/output.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

thanks for the advice Trish!
She has draken some water this morning and I gave her a few peices of cheese... but am wondering if I maybe shouldn't, I don't want her to get constipated, I know after ambdominal surgery pooping can be painful... what should I try to feed her? some wet food perhaps??


----------



## TrishK (Nov 29, 2010)

You're very welcome. You could always try some rice if worried about digestive issues. Rice is generally easy on the system, but again, I'm better with people questions here than doggy questions seeing as how I'm still a new mom in that regard myself.  
and yes, definitely, the pressure of "pushing" during a BM can be quite painful after belly surgery.  On the plus side, if she's not on any narcotics, she may have no constipation issues.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Home made chicken soup That is what Tillie wants with rice in it


----------



## TrishK (Nov 29, 2010)

Suzi said:


> Home made chicken soup That is what Tillie wants with rice in it


Sounds good. I'll pick up a baguette and be right over. :biggrin1:


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

Keep us all posted on Tillie's results. I am wishing for her speedy recovery and I hope these next few days go by faster so she can get better :hug:


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I know it is hard to see your little one not feeling well, but it might be good that she isn't all 'perky' and energetic. At least she isn't tearing any incisions open. Think the little girls have to be a bit more careful in that regard? Heal well little girl! She looks pretty out of it on your lap. 

Oh, Suzi - you put soup on? Sounds great. I think I can actually find West Linn!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

thanks girls! 
soup sounds good... .when can I expect that Trish? 

It sure it harder keeping Tillie down now that the kids are home, they are exciting her and wanting to play fetch with her, etc... she is gnawing on her bone on my lap and I am working at keeping her here. LOL She still can't run or hop or anything, but I'm sure that will come with time.
I found the cutest onesie for her yesterday at the thrift store, it has puppies and paws on it! LOL and it fits her perfectly! she has yet to have an accident. sweet little girl.
here is a pic of her today. her hair seems to have fluffed back out and her eyes don't look as strangely hairless as they did yesterday!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL, I forgot I posted that first pic.. .that was Monday, I think the day before her surgery we went for a GOOOOOD walk on a gorgeous day... the walk was just barely started, that is why she is backwards! LOL she was like come ON let's GOOOOO people!
LOL


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Oh, she is working the eyes. You should caption the pictures, "I have an owie.. A major owie."


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL, totally... and she was ticked off that I was taking her picture cause everytime I would turn the camera on it would wake her up! how DARE I!? 

She is coming around, acting more and more normal... tried to steal some paper tonight, that's a good sign, right? LOL ... although she is starting to have some diarehea, and it is making a MESS in her hair, I guess the sanitary groom she had done last week wasn't short enough or trim enough... I wish I could do it myself, I don't want to take her to a grooming place, but I can't seem to keep her clean... any suggestions??


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

TilliesMom said:


> thanks girls!
> soup sounds good... .when can I expect that Trish?
> 
> It sure it harder keeping Tillie down now that the kids are home, they are exciting her and wanting to play fetch with her, etc... she is gnawing on her bone on my lap and I am working at keeping her here. LOL She still can't run or hop or anything, but I'm sure that will come with time.
> ...


 Gulp Oh sweet Tillie


----------



## HavAPuppy1 (Oct 24, 2010)

I hope Tillie is feeling better. The pictures of her are adorable. Amelia will be going in a couple of months and I am already worried about it. The vet says she has to stay overnight which will be torturous for us. Maybe this is a dumb question but what is the onesie for?


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

The onesie is to prevent them from licking their incision and tearing it open. It worked really well with Augie. He had an undescended testicle and that incision seemed to be quite bothersome to him.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Just want everyone to know that Tillie is SLOWLY coming around and I am seeing glimpses of her energy returning... although I changed her onesie this morning and OMG Sooooooo many huge matts... poor thing... I am fearing that after this is all over I may need to shave her down. I ended up cutting 2 silver dollar size ones out of her coat this morning... and combed out numerous other ones on her chest and belly... sigh... I don't want to stree her by combing and brushing the matts out, but if I don't they will get even worse! What tools do I need to tackle these matts!!/ btw, i am pretty certain she is blowing coat... she is nearly 7 months old... sigh..


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Glad Tillie is feeling better. Oops - blowing coat and onesies - probably not the best combo! Augie was older and through the blowing coat phase or at least between phases - he had more than one, so not that big of an issue here, although he did develop a bit of matting. Some have mentioned putting corn starch on the mats and gently working it in to untangle.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

The onesie is a nice alternative to the Cone of Shame. There are times when the CoS is necessary but an onesie protects the boo-boo and allows the furbaby to see and lie down in comfort.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Tillie update...
I am happy to share that she had her first case of RLH since Monday, this evening... and it didn't help that I was trying to STOP her. LOL she was like YAY come On mom let's PLAY! LOL
and the matts are still bad-ish, but between last night and this morning I think I got them under control at least now. sigh. I have to just brush and comb and pick at her every chance I get! and I am trying to only put the onesie on at night and if I ahve to leave her during the day... she doesn't bother her insicion TOO much. 
Thank you all so much for your support and getting us through this most traumatic week!! it should be "smooth sailing" now, right? RIGHT!??


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

OMG I do don't want to go threw what you just went threw. 

No Way Maddie has not even lost her baby teeth. I am going to disregard my contract and wait.


I think I have a right to decide when my dog gets staralised! I have had a few sorry


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I don't know how I missed this whole thread but I'm glad I did. It's much better reading it from the vantage point of her doing so much better. Give her an extra belly rub for me. I'm happy for you both that it's over.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Eh, Suzi, it wasn't THAT bad and was the best thing for Tillie... our vet wanted to spay her at 4months, but I wanted to wait till after the holidays. Her breeder was okay with that, so long as we got her spayed at some pt before her first heat.
Thanks pjewel! I'll give her a belly rub from you as soon as she lets ME give her one! LOL, she is doing very good, but still is very protective about her belly, I have to roll her over and make her show her incision to me so I can make sure it is doing okay about once a day! 
thank you all for the support!!!


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

Very happy to hear she is doing well!!! Yay you and Tillie got through the worst and I'm glad shes getting back to her normal self


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

:boink:Tammy , glad everything is going good. To think that you didn't believe us when we said not to worry.


----------



## TrishK (Nov 29, 2010)

davetgabby said:


> :boink:Tammy , glad everything is going good. To think that you didn't believe us when we said not to worry.


It's a mama's duty to worry; part of the job description.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ha ha ha, it wasn't that I didn't BELIEVE you, it's that, as a MOM we can NOT physically NOT worry about our babies. period. I WISH I could NOT worry, sure would make my life a lot simpler! LOL
see, Trish understands!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Yes, it is our job to worry, and Dave, don't you try to take that away from us!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Yeah I did the same. ound:


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

You are a good momma


----------



## jetsetgo! (Aug 3, 2010)

davetgabby said:


> Yeah I did the same. ound:


Daddies too!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

okay, so outside of the incision on her belly, she is acting pretty normal. I am concerned that she is running and playing TOO much though. If she was having problems, would she slow down or would she push herself? What is the reason that they are supposed to jump and run for 7-10 days? cause she has totally been doing both for a couple days now. gulp. Could she be hurting herself??


----------



## TrishK (Nov 29, 2010)

Running and jumping stretches the muscles out and can cause the stitches to tear. I would really try to limit her doing this even if it means keeping her on a leash in the house.


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

I was wondering the same about the running and playing. It's so hard to keep them under control they bounced back so fast...Hopefully the week will fly by and we'll be able to hop, jump, skip, run and play all day again :biggrin1:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

TilliesMom said:


> What is the reason that they are supposed to jump and run for 7-10 days? cause she has totally been doing both for a couple days now. gulp. Could she be hurting herself??


Because it's major surgery. Imagine if you just had a hysterectomy. Your down time would be even longer.
I don't blame you for being worried. I have a standard poodle who went through heck for 10 days after a spay and took my nerves with her. It's harder on them but still hard on us.
She sounds like she's doing great!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

She is doing great Jan!! A little more "touchy" than normal, like she will growl at the kids if the approach her when she is sleeping, but other than that she is doing amazingly well. I just worry that she is TOO active? Would she stop and take it easy or somehow let us know if she was in pain? She doesn't have any external stiches.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

My poodle let us know without a doubt that she wasn't doing well after a spay. Then again, Bandit screwed up her patella when it got tromped on and she was jumping up and down when I put her in an ex pen and had to change her over to a kennel so she wouldn't hurt it worse. Listen to the advice your vet gave you. We as people tend to overdo it and our little ones can be just like us


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

so true, even right after her surgery, I HAD to put her in her crate to rest because she INSISTED on following me around the house... she could NOT fight that urge to velcro no matter how tired, loopy and in pain she was... poor girl


----------

